# Cocobolo Slingshot



## panch0 (Apr 9, 2010)

This my first sling shot with some custom band I got from Flatband. It is cocobolo wood and it shoots well. I was surprised. Whatcha think?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Absolutely love it Frank! Excellent job. A definite nominee for Slingshot of the month! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a real nice lookin' piece of work. I love it!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice man!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like it too. Hard to beat a natural wood look when the slingshot is formed well.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

good work, this cocobolo looks great!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice slingshot. Question how do you call that wood in the back? ( I dont know the english name of it ) and ,is it good for slingshots as well?
Thanks; Jaydee


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice design, panchO!


----------



## panch0 (Apr 9, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Nice slingshot. Question how do you call that wood in the back? ( I dont know the english name of it ) and ,is it good for slingshots as well?
> Thanks; Jaydee


Thats called mesquite wood. I heard that it is great for slingshots. I sent some to a buddy who has a larger bandsaw to see if he can cut out some boards for me.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

panch0 said:


> Nice slingshot. Question how do you call that wood in the back? ( I dont know the english name of it ) and ,is it good for slingshots as well?
> Thanks; Jaydee


Thats called mesquite wood. I heard that it is great for slingshots. I sent some to a buddy who has a larger bandsaw to see if he can cut out some boards for me.
[/quote]

Cheers


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice work...made quite a few out of cocobolo myself, but it's been a while.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, very nice grain.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Pancho.....love that wood, and the design


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree with everyone here with their comments. Beautiful wood and finish!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, that grain pattern is Beautiful.


----------

